

Here's the Chip Apple Is Using to Stop You from Buying Cheap Cables - mmastrac
http://m.gizmodo.com/5945889/some-third+party-adapters-might-not-work-with-your-new-iphone

======
sp332
It's an active cable, like Thunderbolt. Nothing especially nefarious right?

~~~
wmf
It's not entirely clear that USB Lightning cables are necessarily active.

